# The Pope Told Him Not To....



## Ivan (Jun 15, 2006)

http://www.usatoday.com/life/people/2006-06-15-hawking_x.htm?csp=27


----------



## turmeric (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't know of anyone else who has lived that long with ALS. Do you think it's stem-cells?


----------

